# what coilovers are the best??



## dubway17 (Sep 10, 2013)

hello i have a 2003 vw jetta 1.8t wolfsburg edition. i am seriously considering putting coilovers on my car. i am new to this stuff and i am wondering what coilovers are the best bang for my buck. my range is between 200-700$ what are the best ones i can get for my money aswell as give me lasting performance and a nice low look?


cheers,


----------



## vwgetriebe (Jun 26, 2013)

finally an easy one ; KW or for your ST. (brainwashed by motorsports sponsor decals)


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

dubway17 said:


> i am new to this stuff and i am wondering what coilovers are the best bang for my buck. my range is between 200-700$


I've been doing this for a while, so please listen to my experience. I would suggest buying a good quality coilover. Generally, those are in the $1000+ range, which is out of your budget. However, look in the classifieds, and you should find some used ones that are within your budget.

Koni, H&R, B&G etc. For example (granted, they are for a MKV):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-6-and-A3-(Austin-TX)&p=83168932#post83168932


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Go with something that you can afford, lowers the car to the range that you want, and get a good name brand. There are many brands, so asking your question on here is going to get many mixed opinions.


----------



## dubway17 (Sep 10, 2013)

i am willing to spen a little more if i know im a getting a good quality coilover. what about raceland coils are they any good ?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't get racelands. If you are looking to go the cheap route, atleast get fk streetlines. Racelands are not very good quality and don't go very low.


----------



## dubway17 (Sep 10, 2013)

i want to get the best coils within budget


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

dubway17 said:


> i want to get the best coils within budget


I would say somewhere along the lines of fk streetlines or a little better


----------

